

Ask HN: How do I get Gmail to display 2 different accounts on one page? - keltex

I have two different gmail accounts. One is @gmail.com and the other is a google apps email account. Anybody know how to get both accounts displayed on the same page? (I thought of creating a frame page but I was hoping for something more elegant).
======
Travis
Couple of different options. There is a FF addon called gmail addon that makes
it easy to switch. You could do the "forwarding" route which resends the email
to your master account. You can add accounts to your gmail account, which will
fetch via IMAP/POP3 all the emails from one to the other. However, the latter
2 options do not keep the accounts separate (although you CAN send email from
either account).

Why do you want to keep them separate? If it's because they're shared and you
want to separate access, I suppose you could create a third gmail account
(call it username-master or something) which would fetch from BOTH your
current existing accounts, without muddying either of them as they are.

------
pvg
Forward from one to the other. Use filters, labels, colours to make the
messages visually distinct, by source, if you need to.

~~~
ryduh
Use this idea ^ but add Multiple Inboxes from Gmail Labs. Forward your google
app domain emails to your main gmail account and add a filter to apply a tag
and remove it from the inbox. Set your top inbox to only show emails with your
googleapps tag. It may be enough of a separation for you but you will have to
forward all your emails ;(

